# What is the best things to do to get a cochin batman silkie pullet ready to show



## bradleybetsy15 (Jul 9, 2013)

This is my sons first year in 4 h he is going to put 2 black Cochin silkies in the fair for exhibit and showmanship. They haven't prepared him yet for anything and the fair is on the 31st of this month what is the best thing to do to get my son ready and the two black Cochin silkies how should he get the pullets ready to look there best on show days ease help.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Best thing is just make sure they are clean. You can rub Vaseline on the combs and legs to add gloss. Good luck  He will need to know everything about his breed and know his body parts.


----------

